# Join the Rat Bastard posse and rule the underworld



## Sniktch

Since Kings of Chaos is dead I've found myself a new addiction, right here.  Go ahead and click the link and you can help Rat Bastard's posse rule the underworld  
EDIT - Warning, clicking any of these links will open pop-up windows, and could possibly cause pop-up software to be installed upon your PC!
Collected Links:
Sniktch
Ashwyn
Balderdash
Darkness
Horacio
Jinx
randomling
Tallarn
Boothbey 
Jameumz
SalmonOfDoubt
CaptainCabbage
NEW: Kafitrar
Carnifex
yingtongiddleipo 
pythonmonty
Charlarn
nameerfwehttam
Tallarn2
Dinkeldog 

Posse/Crew members:
Ashwynicus' Lackey 
maxxx 
Nowak


Edit:  Added myself--Dinkeldog


----------



## Sniktch

Dragongirl has joined my posse too now


----------



## seasong

Please explain what the link is for before we click it.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

it's the same basic set-up as Kings of Chaos, but the theme is gangsters. for every person that clicks a link the player recieves an additional troop (in this case, a 'thug') so that the player can assemble a group of thugs, attack other players, gain money, buy equipment and so on...

one of the big differences is that no one can click a bunch of links one after another (there's a time limit)

...but i can't get the links to work at moment, or i'd put up a link to the rules page...


edit - here's the main page: http://www.outwar.com/index.php

i guess they have three games running currently - gangsters, monsters and popstars...


----------



## Sniktch

Fidgit has it; its the game Kings of Chaos was derived from and uses much the same rules.  I can only get more power in the game if people click on my link.  You don't have to join or play or sign up for anything at all - just clicking the link and letting the page loads helps me out a lot! 

Incidentally, I have yet another new lieutenant.  She goes by Jinx on the ENBoards.  I've included her link as well in case anyone wants to help her fledgeling gang grow.


----------



## Krug

are these the websites that just serve up a whole selection of popup ads for u?


----------



## Sniktch

Krug said:
			
		

> *are these the websites that just serve up a whole selection of popup ads for u?  *




Unfortunately yes, there are a few pop-ups, but you should only get 1 from clicking the link.  Sorry 'bout that, I dislike them, too.  On Crothian's advice I have broken down and downloaded a popup blocker, so they don't bother me anymore.


----------



## randomling

Well here's me:

randomling


----------



## Sniktch

Now I've gone ahead and formed a crew, which is a way for people to band together and help each other out within the game.  Anyone that's signed up under me has been sent an invite to join this new cartel.  Anyone new that signs up as a member of my posse will also be invited, or if you're already playing and you're not in a crew, send me an e-mail.


----------



## Darkness

randomling said:
			
		

> *Well here's me:
> 
> randomling *



Congratulations - you have just gotten yourself a follower! 
And here's my link.

(Oh, and everyone also got a ganster from me...  )


----------



## boothbey

Watch it.  Was going to sign up for this game, but one of the popops is a Free Scratch and Win card thing.  It successfully snuck onto my computer a few weeks ago and caused all kinds of headaches.

If you are going to be going to that site, advise that you crank up your security protections on you browser.


----------



## Dragongirl

I have had no problems logging onto this site, other than the standard popups.


----------



## Sniktch

and once you're in the game, you can fill out a couple of surveys and block the popups forever.  Took me ten minutes at most and was well worth it.

Oh yeah, Balderdash just signed up under me too.


----------



## Horacio

I've joined too, here is my link 

Sniktch, what should I do to be part of your powerful _familia_?


----------



## Sniktch

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I've joined too, here is my link
> 
> Sniktch, what should I do to be part of your powerful familia? *




I'll invite you in just a moment and then you can join once you're bacxk on the site.  The crew is growing by leaps and bounds!  Soon we'll be a force to be reckoned with


----------



## Darkness

Sniktch, I think it would be more efficient if you put all of our links into the first post of this thread.

I've collected them all here, for your convenience:


Ashwyn
Balderdash
Darkness
Dragongirl
Horacio
Jinx
randomling
Sniktch
Tallarn

edit - added Ashwyn


----------



## Darkness

Oh, and in other news, I've been quite successful so far in beating up people (well, one person so far - but three or four times ) of about my strength who have neither parents nor followers nor combat items and aren't part of a posse but who _do_ have a lot of money.
Thus, I've just been able to buy my first Glock 9.


----------



## Ashwyn

http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=282534 Me.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I posted this in Hivemind, but I'll post it here too.

We should coordinate attacks. If anyone attacks you, put a link to their name in this thread, and we can respond en masse, 

Here's the first candidate:

swordsman

We can rule the roost, my friends!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Sniktch, could you look up SalmonOfDoubt for me and invite him to the crew? It's me, using a different email address 

Oh, and here's his link for everyone:
SalmonOfDoubt

Edit:
D'oh, I've got three email addresses! Here's another person to add to the crew, Captain Cabbage!
CaptainCabbage


----------



## Sniktch

Tallarn, I added him to our Hit List.  That should be enough.


----------



## Sniktch

and what would possess you to sign up twice?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

3 times!

Well you see, now if everyone clicks on all the links I get extra people for having someone under me...


----------



## Ashwyn

Here is a new person that is also me. Ashwynicus' Lackey


----------



## Darkness

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *We should coordinate attacks. If anyone attacks you, put a link to their name in this thread, and we can respond en masse, *



Ok, these jokers have attacked me so far:

QuTiEgIrL64 
VietCongKILLER 

Further... Sniktch, I think that promoting Ashwynicus might good; he's rather powerful, compared to most of us (22 feet, +200 attack, +200 defense).


----------



## Ashwyn

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Ok, these jokers have attacked me so far:
> 
> QuTiEgIrL64
> VietCongKILLER
> 
> Further... Sniktch, I think that promoting Ashwynicus might good; he's rather powerful, compared to most of us (22 feet, +200 attack, +200 defense).  *



Got em'.


----------



## Sniktch

Good job, Ashwynicus   That promotion is coming as soon as I get the page to load... 

If you're in the crew, I'd also encourage you to use the Hit List page to list your attackers.  I put swordsman there for Tallarn already.  I hit him once but forgot to send a message so I reckon we need to hit him again and let him know why he's being beat upon


----------



## Darkness

Thank ye kindly, Ashwynicus. You rock!


----------



## Sniktch

Well, I seem to have lost contact completely from work so I will not be able to do any promotions or anything until I get home.


----------



## Ashwyn

This vile being attacked me and is about 11 feet taller than me so my attack did nothing.http://www.outwar.com/profile.php?id=364013


----------



## Darkness

Cripes!

How many attacks did you use against it, BTW?


----------



## Ashwyn

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Cripes!
> 
> How many attacks did you use against it, BTW? *



The full 10. Nothing is an exaggeration, but I didn't do nearly as much to him as he did to me.


----------



## Darkness

Damn. If even you can hardly hurt this thing with 10 attacks, we'll probably have to call in the heavy artillery (read: Rat Bastard) to put the hurtin' on the sucker.

(In other news, I just kicked a rather lonely 13' monster to the curb and stole over $5,000 from it, enabling me to get a Switchblade to match my Glock 9.  I'm of course totally broke now, but still...)


----------



## Darkness

Sniktch, I just tried to give Balderdash a gangster. But the link that you provided for them leads to _you_ instead of Balderdash.


----------



## Ashwyn

Ok, I found some cool things. Play the Lottery! It costs 10,000 for one ticket, but you can win millions. Attack monsters! They usually have a lot of money and no offense or defense. Watch the Lottery for drawings. Often the winners are low-level people with no offense or defense, and if you catch them after they just won, you can get some good money.


----------



## Sniktch

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Sniktch, I just tried to give Balderdash a gangster. But the link that you provided for them leads to you instead of Balderdash.  *




  Woops, so sorry.  It's fixed now, go ahead and give him a couple of extra thugs to make up for it.  Darn cut & paste operations


----------



## Sniktch

*You just attacked crctp!

Your 112 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 2790 damage!

Your crew member Dragongirl attacks for 55 damage!

crctp defends your attack!

crctp's 40 foot monster and underlings ravage for 960 damage!

You have won the attack!
*

There ya go, Ashwyn


----------



## Sniktch

and for Tallarn:

*You just attacked swordsman!

Your 113 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 2580 damage!

Your crew member Tallarn attacks for 64 damage!

swordsman defends your attack!

swordsman's 62 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 840 damage!

You have won the attack!*

Message delivered, and you even got to participate


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *You just attacked crctp!
> 
> Your 112 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 2790 damage!
> 
> Your crew member Dragongirl attacks for 55 damage!
> 
> crctp defends your attack!
> 
> crctp's 40 foot monster and underlings ravage for 960 damage!
> 
> You have won the attack!
> 
> 
> There ya go, Ashwyn  *



Woohoo! Thanks Sniktch.


----------



## Jinx

Buying into the silly game! Here's Jameumz's link:

http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=377959


----------



## Jameumz

Horacio gave me a much-needed hand in one of my recent scraps. In fact, I think I made it over by like 10 points of damage; close call.

And, Horacio, I thank ye.


----------



## Jameumz

Adding virtual bite by clicking on links is an awfully long and monotonous affair. By the time my 'wait 5 minutes to click another link' is up, I've forgotten all about the site.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jameumz said:
			
		

> *Adding virtual bite by clicking on links is an awfully long and monotonous affair. By the time my 'wait 5 minutes to click another link' is up, I've forgotten all about the site. *



That is a huge irritation to me as well. I don't know why they chose to do it that way. Maybe they'll change it if enough people say something to them.


----------



## Sniktch

Jameumz said:
			
		

> *Adding virtual bite by clicking on links is an awfully long and monotonous affair. By the time my 'wait 5 minutes to click another link' is up, I've forgotten all about the site. *




Yeah, this is a pain.  I just keep an extra window open to this thread and click another link whenever I think about it.  Having the window open reminds me to look at it from time to time.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

A warning to all of you. I downloaded the free pop up blocker that they advertise yesterday, and all was well. It blocked the ads on outwar quite handily.

However, today I'm getting pop-up after pop-up, even on ENWorld! Bleh. Any one know any *reputable, useful* blocking/cleaning problems that I can download for free?


----------



## Ashwyn

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *A warning to all of you. I downloaded the free pop up blocker that they advertise yesterday, and all was well. It blocked the ads on outwar quite handily.
> 
> However, today I'm getting pop-up after pop-up, even on ENWorld! Bleh. Any one know any reputable, useful blocking/cleaning problems that I can download for free? *



You have received a peice of spyware. Happened to me as well. You need the uninstaller. Just a second, i'll get the link.


----------



## Ashwyn

Here's the link. http://www.freescratchandwin.com/uninstall.html


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Thanks!

I just made some more attacks with Tallarn and SalmonOfDoubt, but CaptainCabbage is at a height of 0 feet! He needs some help people, come on...!

Both are now in the Crew, however. Heh, teaming up is fun...

I also need to thank Horacio, him coming in on my side tipped the balance in another fight 

Don't forget to deposit money in the bank so it can't be stolen!


----------



## Sniktch

Sounds good.  Yeah, lets give Tallarn's stooges some clicks - can't have them bringing down our average crew strength, after all ;-)

Tallarn, why is Capt Cabbage at 0?  You know that you can click his link too, don't you?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Sniktch, you need to update the collected links.


----------



## Darkness

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *You have received a peice of spyware. Happened to me as well. You need the uninstaller. Just a second, i'll get the link. *



Heh. So it _was_ spyware.
I kinda suspected and so didn't download it...


----------



## Ashwyn

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Heh. So it was spyware.
> I kinda suspected and so didn't download it... *



I'm glad you didn't, it is a real pain. It's still on my computer though.


----------



## Darkness

Damn; that sucks. I hope you'll find a way to get rid of it...

BTW, the Outwar Lottery is due within the next half hour; maybe we can rob some winners of their gains.


----------



## Sniktch

Some guy named ugotlaidtooeh602 keeps attackin' me for some insane reason.  I'm too big to attack back, so could my assassins please send him a message that Clan Eshin is not to be messed with?


----------



## Darkness

Dang! I don't have attacks left at the moment; I used them all to steal money from this guy. 
Which I can only recommend to players weak enough to attack him, BTW; he has no combat items or allies. 

Speaking of good victims...
Sniktch, when you currently attack someone to get their money, how strong are they, what combat power, and how much money?

'cause I went a bit through the list and found some rather good targets that I plan on attacking as soon as I get strong enough - and if I knew your criteria, maybe I could point you to a good target.


----------



## Sniktch

swordsman is up to his tricks again.  He stole $4000 from Jinx.  I've already hit him back once, but if anyone else gets big enough to tackle him go for it.  Plus, he's in a crew, so feel free to hit his fellow crewmembers.  I will be adding them to the hit list shortly.  Teach him to pick on our smaller members


----------



## Sniktch

You just attacked jerbear!

*Your 142 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 3430 damage!

Your crew member CaptainCabbage attacks for 13 damage!

jerbear defends your attack!

jerbear's 140 foot monster and underlings ravage for 2360 damage!

You have won the attack!

Total money collected:

$27,656 cash

$0 items

$27,656 total! Congratulations!*

Darkness, that's an example of when I'm going money grubbing.  Typically I go after monsters about my size with few or no defenses and a fat fat wad of cash.  My other attacks are all against people who either hit me or a crew member.


----------



## Jameumz

Tallarn said:
			
		

> * Any one know any reputable, useful blocking/cleaning problems that I can download for free? *





I've got PopUp Cop, and it's been nothing but sweet to me so far. It also gives you the option to disable all other sorts of website stuffery that gets annoying (like Java tricks, auto-window resizing, etc.).
Free, however, is subjective and not necessarily reputable.


----------



## Sniktch

Alright, everyone make sure to check the hitlist.  Looks like we're going to war with swordsman and his posse  I've added all of his crewmembers and posse to the list for easy reference.


----------



## Darkness

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Typically I go after monsters about my size with few or no defenses and a fat fat wad of cash.[/B]



Yeah, I tend to go after monsters as well... 

Is this one wealthy enough for your tastes, BTW? 
http://www.outwar.com/profile.php?id=241157


----------



## Darkness

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Alright, everyone make sure to check the hitlist.  Looks like we're going to war with swordsman and his posse  I've added all of his crewmembers and posse to the list for easy reference. *



This should get interesting; most of swordsman's thugs are about on our average power level.

Slightly lower, even...


----------



## Sniktch

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I tend to go after monsters as well...
> 
> Is this one wealthy enough for your tastes, BTW?
> http://www.outwar.com/profile.php?id=241157 *




Just about, but I usually only hit people with more than $250K


----------



## Sniktch

EDIT:  NM, he dropped out


----------



## Jameumz

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *A warning to all of you. I downloaded the free pop up blocker that they advertise yesterday, and all was well. It blocked the ads on outwar quite handily. *




What's worse, as I found out when I thought I'd install it just long enough to get the code before siccing my spyware deleter on it, is that the page URL mentions a uid for outwar, which means they're likely being paid for it every time someone goes to that page.
Play Our Game, Download Their Spyware, We Get Paid.


----------



## Darkness

I've been attacked by stealthninja3, a 59 feet monster (+0 attack, +0 defense).

Looks like my latest victim joined that guy's posse (if you can call it that; it's only the two of them at present  ) for protection now and so, that ninja dude attacked me.

Alas, he's a bit too tall for me to strike back effectively, I guess...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

You just attacked pulsar!

Your 43 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 1150 damage!

Your crew member ENWorld Horacio attacks for 132 damage!

pulsar defends your attack!

pulsar's 47 foot monster and underlings ravage for 630 damage!

You have won the attack!

Total money collected:

$7,091 cash

Bwahahahahahaha! I also just bought my first Mac 10...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

You just attacked Luma!

Your 13 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 400 damage!

Your crew member Rat Bastard attacks for 419 damage!

Luma defends your attack!

Luma's 13 fans and band members attack for 320 damage!

You have won the attack!

Total money collected:

$4,166 cash

$0 items

$4,166 total! Congratulations!

SalmonOfDoubt owes you one, Sniktch! That was some help!


----------



## Jameumz

One of my underlings, Earwax got hit by this guy, along with a pretty nasty message from him. Someone want to smack him around a couple times for me?


----------



## Sniktch

*For Dragongirl*

*You just attacked 100ray!

Your 223 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 4220 damage!

Your crew member Boothbey attacks for 41 damage!

100ray defends your attack!

100ray's 192 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 4110 damage!

You have won the attack!

Total money collected:

$51,300 cash

$0 items

$51,300 total! Congratulations!*

Hope that taught him   As soon as I get some more attacks built up I will have words with some of these other jokers...


----------



## Sniktch

Hey, Dragongirl, this guy Limmy that hit you - I don't know if I can touch him - he has 3 AK-47s, 4 Rocket Launchers, and 3 Tanks.  I'd like to know how he got all that with just 74 thugs  

I'll get him if I can, but he's gonna have to get bigger before I'm even allowed to attack him...


----------



## Jameumz

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Hey, Dragongirl, this guy Limmy that hit you - I don't know if I can touch him - he has 3 AK-47s, 4 Rocket Launchers, and 3 Tanks.  I'd like to know how he got all that with just 74 thugs
> 
> I'll get him if I can, but he's gonna have to get bigger before I'm even allowed to attack him... *




I've noticed some totally bizarre eq on a lot of lowbie people. If I were a conspiracy theorist, I'd hazard a guess at either cheating or money transfer... but really, I dunno.


----------



## Jameumz

*Where's My Money?*

The thing I like most about Outwar lately isn't the new page setup, the new images (when they load), or the tables (with the misspelled words)... 
It's the lack of a bank link, so I can withdraw what I've got deposited.


----------



## Ashwyn

Most of my money was stolen yesterday. There was one person who attacked me multiple times. Here's what happened when I attacked him.

You just attacked 5TH WONDER!

Your 65 foot monster and underlings ravage for 1960 damage!

Your crew member Yucky Socks attacks for 85 damage!

5TH WONDER defends your attack!

5TH WONDER's 63 gangsters and Posse's shoot for 1290 damage!

You have won the attack!

You destroyed 2 Switch Blade's

You damaged 1 Mac 10

Total money collected:

$20,125 cash

$28,138 items

$48,262 total! Congratulations!


----------



## Ashwyn

Ok, got the guy who kept hitting randomling, twice. With assists by Dark Ness and ENWorld Horacio. Got $60,000 too, so he might back off now. Nah, I better get him again.


----------



## Ashwyn

Okay, I got everyone on the hitlist except the guy with over 200 power, and the guy who got me.


----------



## Sniktch

Just to make everyone aware, tomorrow (the 28th) is the last day of this round of Outwars.  At midnight GMT the game will be reset and we will all be taken back to 0 followers, 0 cash, and 0 items.  We had a short run this month and built a fair bit of power, so I hope you'll all be back for next round - we'll make Clan Eshin a force to be reckoned with!  

Some things I've noticed and learned (tips for the next round):

You cannot sell the special items back once you've purchased them, and they take up valuable item slots.  Ergo, do not buy a walky talky unless you plan on posting to the game's message boards, and do not buy a Crew HQ unless you plan on forming your own crew!  I think its best if we all stay in the same crew again to help build each other up, and I'm willing to sacrifice the item slot for a Crew HQ if no one else wants to lead it.

But this round like half of our members own a Crew HQ and its really just wasted money and space.  Looking forward to this next round, even though I hate starting over...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm with Sniktch...let's keep this going!

We can make sure we make a bit of a name for ourselves...I look forward to it!


----------



## Sniktch

The game just reset.  Please, everyone, start clicking those links and lets rock this joint!  I think we should stick as the same class even tho we're given the option to change to keep the same recruiting lines in place...


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey Sniktch,
I noticed the restart also. Let the clicking commence. Of course, it will be a while before anyone has any money. Did you notice the changes to the classes? Monsters are offense oriented, gangsters are defensively inclined, and pop stars are balanced.

Steve/Kafitrar

Ah! Fresh victims, for my ever-growing army of the undead.
(Edit: should be plural.)


----------



## Jameumz

Vaguely disturbing thing I noticed:
At first, I assumed that the clicks were monitored by system... be it cookie or whatnot. Just a little while ago, I tried to click to Jinx's gangster, and got the 'You must wait another 5 minutes' message. Seeing as we're on two different computers and the only similiarity we share is IP (via our router), I'm led to believe that it only checks for IP (or maybe a combination of cookies, who knows).
That might explain the boggling number of high-level player busts that I hear occur frequently. Some half-witted AOHell user could sign off, sign back on, and give himself a tag. Nobody wants to play fair anymore.
*shrug*


----------



## Sniktch

I have just purchased a Crew HQ for the new round so our crew should now be back in business


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Sniktch, yet another alt.id for you to add to the crew!

http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=471335

His name is nameerfwehtam, which is my actual name backwards... His parented to Tallarn, so for every 3 clicks, Tallarn gets one, and so on up the chain...should help you out again!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Sudden brainwave!

Use free points to get money in the point store, and then buy the basic defense/attack items! Doh! I should have thought of this sooner.

Heh, Tallarn now has a Switchblade AND a Glock 9


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I've had a bit of a brain wave...

If you want to create a new character, you can use @msfreeman.co.uk for the email address, since all emails that end in @msfreeman.co.uk go to me! So feel free to create extra characters each time you click Sniktch's link, or indeed anyones!

So far I've added
yingtongiddleipo http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=475668
and
pythonmonty http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=475728

Please invite them to the crew!


----------



## Ashwyn

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I've had a bit of a brain wave...
> 
> If you want to create a new character, you can use @msfreeman.co.uk for the email address, since all emails that end in @msfreeman.co.uk go to me! So feel free to create extra characters each time you click Sniktch's link, or indeed anyones!
> 
> So far I've added
> yingtongiddleipo http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=475668
> and
> pythonmonty http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=475728
> 
> Please invite them to the crew! *



Ok, I started one for Brushy Bob under yingtongiddleipo.


----------



## Sniktch

This is weird - now I can't attack people my size without items - it says "Player out of your attack range"  

I don't like this new rule - now I'm punished for having maxed out equipment and people with nothing can just accumulate money safe from my depredations?  I'm gonna ask about this one, because if that's true I don't see the point in purchasing items anymore, and if that's the case I'll just go back to KoC.


----------



## Sniktch

Yep, this is a new rule, but I'm doing better with it now.  I just look for people about 20 or so bigger than me with no defense items and attack them, and I'm winning 87.5% of my attacks so far.

Here's a tip, though:  Focus on buying defense items.  Attack items will just further restrict who you have available to attack, as you can only attack someone whose overall defense bonus lies somewhere close to your total offense.

I'm not advising we give up on attack items altogether, but with the new rules I think it makes sense to focus more on bolstering your defense first...


----------



## Sniktch

OK, NOW I'm really annoyed with these people, after watching my power drop from 100+ back to 60 today   Now they have added a rule that your thug total from your posse can only equal 50% of your total clicks, so I have 50 thugs currently I can't access until I get people to click my link 100 more times.  

This is starting to be too many rules for my tastes.  I want random drive-by fun, not 'do this, and this, and this, and you can't do this and this.'  That and with the 5 minute thing the game just becomes a chore...

Sorry, my posse, but they're killing the game for me.  I'm gonna write the admins a note and tell them exactly how much the fun factor has dropped for me with the new restrictions, and based upon their reply I'll likely be dropping out and going back to KoC where there aren't so many rules


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ha! we got Carnifex and alsih2o to sign up!

Now if only we can get Pkitty to ask everyone in his SH thread to click on my link...


----------



## Carnifex

Here's my, er, secret link  http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=504001

So click on it! 

Anyway, how do you get free points?


----------



## Carnifex

Okay, with my free points I've armed myself up, ready to go and smite someone with my 1 attack!  I'll check the hit list for any patehtically feeble enemeis, but apart from that, any ideas?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Okay, with my free points I've armed myself up, ready to go and smite someone with my 1 attack!  I'll check the hit list for any patehtically feeble enemeis, but apart from that, any ideas?  *




Just take the suggestions (eg Find a Monster/Gangster/PopStar button) and make sure you only attacks people with few or no items, that way they are unlikely to attack you back.

Having a go at anyone that is on the hitlist is also forever a good idea, of course.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi Sniktch,
Thanks for promoting Kafitrar. I got a couple good whacks at some of Lord Trunks' minions: Feanor and Slinker. Ashwynicus and DarkNess helped me out. Could you add my alter ego, Charlarn, please. http://www.outwar.com/page.php?id=462659 Thanks.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Another new boy to add on my behalf...

Tallarn2! http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=510917


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I didn't realise that the 24 hour rule has gone! You can click your own link every 5 mins if you want!

Prepare for Tallarn to rapidly increase in power!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Or not. Sorry, my error, it doesn't work.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey crew,
Could someone add 
Crocs to the hit list? He stole about $31,000 and destroyed or damaged most of my equipment.  

Thanks


----------



## Darkness

Hehe. I couldn't access the site much until now, and so I had about 300 attack turns when I finally could.

And so, I went on a nice little rampage against those folks on our hit list. 
Here's how it went (and I've even got just over 100 attack turns left, too):

13th 01:03PM ROADY DOG  Money stolen: 16,428 Damaged 1 Switch Blade [Crew Hit] 
13th 01:02PM ROADY DOG  Money stolen: 22,048 [Crew Hit] 
13th 01:01PM Feanor  Money stolen: 6,873 [Crew Hit] 
13th 01:00PM Slinker  Money stolen: 12,645 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:59PM Sir_Trunks  Succesfully Defended [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:59PM Hawkeyes  Money stolen: 8,025 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:57PM alexander27  Money stolen: 13,589 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:56PM alexander27  Money stolen: 15,099 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:56PM alexander27  Money stolen: 16,776 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:55PM Mobb Gangster  Money stolen: 10,547 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:54PM Lord_Goten  Money stolen: 1,926 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:53PM Mobb Gangster  Money stolen: 11,719 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:53PM Mobb Gangster  Money stolen: 13,021 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:52PM Sir_Trunks  Succesfully Defended [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:51PM Sir_Trunks  Succesfully Defended [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:50PM Hawkeyes  Money stolen: 8,855 [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:50PM Hawkeyes  Succesfully Defended [Crew Hit] 
13th 12:49PM ROADY DOG  Succesfully Defended [Crew Hit]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Darkness wow! That's some huge bunch of attacks!

Did you buy yourself some nice items with all that money? Don't forget to use your upgrade points to expand the amount of money you can deposit each day - no one attacks you if you have no visible money!


----------



## Darkness

After whacking our enemies, I went on to mug some random wealthy people for money:

13th 02:01PM Jew8989  Money stolen: 18,563  
13th 02:00PM Liz563  Money stolen: 22,073  
13th 01:57PM Jew8989  Money stolen: 22,514  
13th 01:36PM Velocitii  Money stolen: 16,731  
13th 01:36PM Velocitii  Money stolen: 18,590  
13th 01:29PM Velocitii  Money stolen: 20,655  
13th 01:27PM Mugsy_S.  Money stolen: 16,942  
13th 01:27PM Mugsy_S.  Money stolen: 18,824  
13th 01:26PM Mugsy_S.  Money stolen: 20,916  
13th 01:25PM Gulk  Money stolen: 14,336  
13th 01:25PM Gulk  Money stolen: 15,929  
13th 01:24PM Gulk  Money stolen: 17,698  
13th 01:12PM lord-nikon  Money stolen: 7,591
And yeah; I constantly upgraded between the attacks. All in all, I spent everything (including the 66k I had before starting my mad attack spree) and got myself 3 Mac-10s and 3 Smoke Grenades (IIRC). 
(That is, first the Mac-10s and then, near the end, I got upgraded my defenses with the Smoke Grenades.)


----------



## Steve Jung

ROADY DOG asked me why we was attacking him. So I told him. Of course the only way I know how to send messages is through an attack. Nice crew pic Sniktch. I noticed the titles have changed as well.


----------



## Carnifex

Could someone beat down the scorpio guy on the hit list? He gave me a good whacking a couple of times


----------



## Ashwyn

I couldn't hurt scorpius, but I did put the smackdown on sir trunks

You just attacked Sir_Trunks!

Your 100 foot monster ravages for 1403 damage!

Your crew member Rat Bastard attacks for 191 damage!

Sir_Trunks defends your attack!

Sir_Trunks's 27 foot monster ravages for 705 damage!

Sir_Trunks's crew member asb2003 attacks for 371 damage!

You have won the attack!

You destroyed 1 Martial Arts

You destroyed 1 Monster Self Defense

You damaged 1 Leather Skin

Total money collected:

$26,845 cash

$4,940 items

$31,784 total! Congratulations!


----------



## Sniktch

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Could someone beat down the scorpio guy on the hit list? He gave me a good whacking a couple of times  *




I've been hitting Scorpios often with good success.  One more day and he should be knocked down to the point where smaller members can hit him, as I've gradually been destroying his item defenses.  He's a friend of roady dog's and I hit him as a pre-emptive strike.

Why are we attacking Roady Dog, anyway?  Not that I really care, bein' on the hit list is good enough reason for me


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've been hitting Scorpios often with good success. *



go rat bastard!


----------



## Darkness

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Why are we attacking Roady Dog, anyway?  Not that I really care, bein' on the hit list is good enough reason for me  *



He used to run with a crew that attacked randomling.

He also later attacked me and took about 30k.
(What I then did to him for all this, I already mentioned, of course... )


----------



## Dragongirl

You can remove my link, I deleted my accout.  The changes they made to attack made it impossible for me to find enough good people to attack without spending entirely too much time clicking on people just to see if I could attack them or not.


----------



## Carnifex

Please keep hitting Scorpios, he attacked me another 3 times


----------



## Sniktch

I just hit him hard, Carnifex - took over $50K and knocked down most of his remaining defenses - he's no longer in my attack range if that tells you anything  

That means its time for our smaller members to finish the job - attack Scorpios now before he can buy more defense items and we'll take him back to the start


----------



## Darkness

Attack Scorpios?

You mean like _so_?  Okay, done!

You just attacked Scorpios!

Your 52 gangsters shoots for 1309 damage!

Your crew member CaptainCabbage attacks for 75 damage!

Scorpios defends your attack!

Scorpios's 50 gangsters shoots for 435 damage!

You have won the attack!

You damaged 1 AK-47

Total money collected:

$2,450 cash

$48,595 items

$51,045 total! Congratulations!


----------



## Darkness

Repetition is the key to... whatever.

Anyway - here we go again:


You just attacked Scorpios!

Your 52 gangsters shoots for 1377 damage!

Your crew member SalmonOfDoubt attacks for 55 damage!

Scorpios defends your attack!

Scorpios's 50 gangsters shoots for 360 damage!

Scorpios's crew member cheeseball attacks for 14 damage!

You have won the attack!

You destroyed 1 Switch Blade

You destroyed 1 Gangster Martial Arts

You damaged 1 Mac 10

Total money collected:

$0 cash

$45,800 items

$45,800 total! Congratulations!


----------



## Darkness

And my last 8 attacks...

You just attacked Scorpios!

Your 52 gangsters shoots for 1323 damage!

Your crew member Kafitrar attacks for 101 damage!

Scorpios defends your attack!

Scorpios's 50 gangsters shoots for 300 damage!

Scorpios's crew member NyStreetGansta attacks for 2 damage!

You have won the attack!

You damaged 1 Smoke grenades

Total money collected:

$0 cash

$33,240 items

$33,240 total! Congratulations!

Ok, I wore down his defense items even more. Have fun with him, folks!


----------



## Carnifex

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *I just hit him hard, Carnifex - took over $50K and knocked down most of his remaining defenses - he's no longer in my attack range if that tells you anything
> 
> That means its time for our smaller members to finish the job - attack Scorpios now before he can buy more defense items and we'll take him back to the start  *




*Does the happy dance*


----------



## Carnifex

Darkness said:
			
		

> *And my last 8 attacks...
> 
> You just attacked Scorpios!
> 
> Your 52 gangsters shoots for 1323 damage!
> 
> Your crew member Kafitrar attacks for 101 damage!
> 
> Scorpios defends your attack!
> 
> Scorpios's 50 gangsters shoots for 300 damage!
> 
> Scorpios's crew member NyStreetGansta attacks for 2 damage!
> 
> You have won the attack!
> 
> You damaged 1 Smoke grenades
> 
> Total money collected:
> 
> $0 cash
> 
> $33,240 items
> 
> $33,240 total! Congratulations!
> 
> Ok, I wore down his defense items even more. Have fun with him, folks!  *






Thanks guys! I'll go and put the boto in by kicking him while he's down


----------



## Carnifex

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! I'll go and put the boto in by kicking him while he's down  *




Bleedin' hell, I just attcked him and lost again, not by much but he managed to kick out a lot of power... ah well, I'll probably face the brunt of his retributive strikes again


----------



## Darkness

That's too bad. 

Hopefully, say, Tallarn or Ashwyn shows up and hits him before he can retaliate...


----------



## Carnifex

Okay, I just got totalled by the following guys as well as scorpios:

Fattest_Tony

and

MAIN Russian  

I currently have no defensiev items left


----------



## Sniktch

I'll see what I can do - make sure you put them on the hit list.

In the meantime, I just signed a pact with Bone Thugz, so don't attack anyone in that crew, please, and let me know if anyone from their crew attacks us.

Clan Eshin has its first much-needed allies!


----------



## Darkness

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Fattest_Tony
> MAIN Russian*



Ok, I put them on the hit list.

edit - I just cut-n-pasted the names into the attack finder (and found them), but could you still check them out on the hit list and confirm that I put the right people on the list, Carnifex?


----------



## Carnifex

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *I'll see what I can do - make sure you put them on the hit list.
> 
> In the meantime, I just signed a pact with Bone Thugz, so don't attack anyone in that crew, please, and let me know if anyone from their crew attacks us.
> 
> Clan Eshin has its first much-needed allies!  *




Unfortunately I'm not high-enough ranked to put people on the hit list yet.

*hopes he hasn't attacked any bone thugs by mistake recently*


----------



## Carnifex

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Ok, I put them on the hit list.
> 
> edit - I just cut-n-pasted the names into the attack finder (and found them), but could you still check them out on the hit list and confirm that I put the right people on the list, Carnifex?  *




Yep, they're the ones  Thanks!


----------



## Carnifex

The MaiN Russian guy attacked me again several times the bastard, damaging my mach 10's a bit and stealing all my money. Give him the beatdown again, my kindred Rat Bastards!


----------



## Darkness

This is for Carnifex... 

You just attacked Fattest_Tony!

Your 60 gangsters shoots for 1593 damage!

Your crew member ENWorld Horacio attacks for 46 damage!

Fattest_Tony defends your attack!

Fattest_Tony's 51 gangsters shoots for 120 damage!

You have won the attack!

Total money collected:

$33,129 cash

$0 items

$33,129 total! Congratulations!


And another attack:

You just attacked Fattest_Tony!

Your 60 gangsters shoots for 1417 damage!

Your crew member Rat Bastard attacks for 292 damage!

Fattest_Tony defends your attack!

Fattest_Tony's 51 gangsters shoots for 75 damage!

Fattest_Tony's crew member Sk1n W4lk3r attacks for 6 damage!

You have won the attack!

You destroyed 1 Gangster Martial Arts

You destroyed 1 Switch Blade

You damaged 1 Switch Blade

Total money collected:

$9,165 cash

$20,652 items

$29,816 total! Congratulations!

I'd attack him again, but he slipped out of my attack range after this second attack...


----------



## Darkness

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *The MaiN Russian guy attacked me again several times the bastard, damaging my mach 10's a bit and stealing all my money. Give him the beatdown again, my kindred Rat Bastards! *



I'd attack him, but his defense is higher than my attack so I wouldn't be too effective. I also have too few attacks left to try and wear him down over multiple hits. 
But I'll hit him as soon as someone beats his defense down (or when I can get more attack items). 

edit - I think I can take him after all; I previously forgot that I'm bigger than him.
So as soon as I have 20+ attacks (current attacks left: 1 ), I'll make him eat dust. That will take a day, though...


----------



## Darkness

BTW, two people attacked me, and hurt me badly.

One of them, Ari8000, did a crew hit on me; apparently, he's in the same crew as our "friend" Scorpios.
Damaged some of my smoke grenades, the bastard... 
But I hit back - _hard_ - and put him on the Hit List now. 


The other, Master2222, is *bad* news. He's only about my size (size 56 vs. my 60), but has equipment up the wazoo (e.g., 3 nano implants!!!  ).
He took all my money (74k) and destroyed much of my low-grade gear (most of which I was able to replace, but that cost me another 30-40k - i.e., most of my bank account).
It wasn't a crew hit, though. But since his profile says that he will hit anyone if you just pay him 5 points, I have a sneaking suspicion that one of our enemies hired him.
I figure that if he doesn't attack again, it's probably best to just leave him be, so I didn't put him on the list. (Or maybe let one of our alt.s spend 5 points to get him to attack someone who troubles us but whom we can't touch. )


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I added someone else to the Hit list myself, since whilst I was away over the weekend he attacked me and stole all my money 

So feel free to hit him as hard as you can! 

edit: Sniktch, would you consider going through the thread and updating the list at the front?


----------



## Darkness

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I added someone else to the Hit list myself, since whilst I was away over the weekend he attacked me and stole all my money
> 
> So feel free to hit him as hard as you can! *



Ah, I see: PunisherPunk is his name.

Hmm... I guess I can't touch him; my shiny new X-Ray Goggles tell me "This should be a very hard fight."


BTW, speaking of those X-Ray Goggles: Sniktch, Tallarn, and everybody, with those X-Ray Goggles of mine, I can give you a list of how effective in combat all of our crew members and enemies on the hit list are (_as compared to myself_, mind) - which might come in handy, IMO (i.e., to estimate who can effectively attack what enemies). 


So, without further ado, our crew (most powerful to least powerful):

Rat Bastard: This should be a very hard fight

Tallarn: This should be a tough fight

Ashywnicus, randomling: This should be a moderate fight

Everyone else: This should be an easy fight

Stank Ho Slappa: Too weak to attack

(No offense, folks.  BTW, I think that the weakest of the "easy" fights are really "too weak to attack," given that Stank Ho Slappa is, but they are displayed incorrectly for some reason. 'cause I experienced something similar when beating up enemies: It claimed I could attack them, but then wouldn't let me because they were "out of my attack range.")


As for our hit list:

hylando88, Lord_Trunks, Jedi_God, Timrock, KeKKy: too powerful to attack

The_Ladies_Gigelo, asb2003, Kyle_the_Great, Special.Force, Dark_Magician55, Shadow.gangster, PunisherPunk: This should be a very hard fight

Semgilman: This should be a risky fight

Lycanthrope_Rage: This should be a moderate fight

RussianMobsta2, The_Ladies_Man: This should be a close fight (Note: When I click on myself, it's also a "close fight." BTW, I'm not sure what's more difficult - "close" or "moderate." The color-coding indicates that "moderate" might be tougher, though, so I listed it that way.)

Wogsta, MAIN Russian: This should be a fairly easy fight

PizzaDuke101, wtrskiinpro11788, ROADY DOG, Scorpios, Ari8000, deaner, Fattest_Tony, Mobb Gangster, Feanorm, alexander27, Slinker, Sir_Trunks, bridezilla, Hawkeyes, Lord_Goten, Foreversin, TheClaw: This should be an easy fight (Again, I'm sure that I actually can't attack some of these. In fact, I tried to attack Sir_Trunks earlier today, but it wouldn't let me after all.)

roderick, jammy_j, crocs, Master-Cheif: too weak to attack


Whew! That was a lot of clicking and cut-n-pasting... 
Heh. I hope it helps somehow. 


edit - So it seems that only Rat Bastard has a good chance against PunisherPunk (though Tallarn can hurt him as well if he tries hard enough).


----------



## Sniktch

I've meant to update the links and such and just haven't gotten around to it yet.  Work is busy right now but I will get that done as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## Darkness

Hmm. Tallarn, your PunisherPunk seems to have gotten himself some more fighting power; he's too powerful to attack now, for me.


----------



## Sniktch

Nah, I just bought some goggles - he's too powerful for me, too.  These goggles are very nice, though!


----------



## Darkness

Right, they rock. 
I bought them when I had around 200 k lying around (but not 250, or I might have gotten a weapon instead) - most of which I couldn't bring to the bank.
I always wanted some, though, anyway...
And they turned out to be very helpful indeed.

BTW, Sniktch, can you show me our allies, the Bone Thugz? I can't seem to find them and I'd like to know how strong they are. 

edit - And if the guy's now too powerful to attack even for you, we're out of luck concerning him, I guess.


----------



## Sniktch

I can't seem to bring up the page right now, but I believe the person I made contact with was pimpster883.  Also look for sargent_katz or something like that.  I'll let you know if its different once I get on to the site...

BTW, Balderdash turned his password over to me so I am now running him too.  He has 400+ attacks saved up if their are any low level targets you want hit especially, or if we could build up his size quickly then I could use those 400 attacks to strip some of our bigger enemies of defenses


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

thanks for doing the update!

Tallarn is up to 157 thugs at last count  I'm going to have to get some of those goggles, they sound great!

Who is Balderdash attached to? ie I'm attached to Sniktch, my characters are attached to me...

I'm enjoying it more this time than last month, having got a much better strategy!


----------



## Sniktch

Balderdash is attached to me.  He's Artimas' player (from my SH).  He still has 150 attacks left and has some pretty good armament for a size 40 gangster now.


----------



## Darkness

After I hit Fattest_Tony in revenge for Carnifex, his boss, Da_Garbage_Collecta, started attacking me. He's so far hit me 5 times and destroyed just about all my low-power gear.
Help?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Darkness, I'd love to help but at the moment I'm having to recover from beatings by various people every day I log on...

I think the best help I can give is to click on your link!


----------



## Darkness

Ok. Thank you.

I've also clicked the links of some of your subordinates to increase your power even more. 
BTW, not all of them are on the links list already, I think...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm up to nearly 200 thugs! Fear my power!

Plus, I entered the lottery. so if I win, please tell me...by email or suchlike, so that I don't get mugged as soon as it happens!


----------



## Darkness

Ok, here are the links of Tallarn's other followers:

Porkchevy
griffin33
Janu
slimshadysgirlygirl
Mesmarey
Ubique
Juelz
NIC the Stick
grosspoint
zipdog
Tyrone
bruk.bones
3_Pac_Playa
badger


----------



## Dinkeldog

Have you guys won yet?


----------



## Darkness

Huh. Seems like clicking lots of them makes Tallarn grow stronger _fast_. 

Very good...


----------



## Darkness

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Have you guys won yet? *



Not quite.


----------



## Sniktch

Tallarn, since you're growing faster than me now - Clan Eshin public enemy #1 is Special.Force.  I don't know about other crew members but this jerk has attacked me 3 times a day every day for 2 weeks now.  I'm having a hard time hitting him although I've been beating the stuffing out of his other crew members in retaliation, but I'm getting very tired of handing this guy $100K every single day    

How did this start?  Well, his buddy Shadow.gangster attacked me and I had the nerve to attack back and win my money back from him  He attacks and says 'Leave my crew alone' so I attacked back and said, 'Sure, if you tell them not to attack me.'  He hasn't stopped yet so Kill him and his crew!  They must be made to suffer!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'll have a go...and many thanks to Darkness for putting up all those links.

for those wondering about the secret, I'm an Admin for www.funny.co.uk/forums and I put in my sig "View my secret project!" with a link to my page  Thusly, I now have many thugs. Off to see what I can do about special forces!

edit: attacked him and PunisherPunk and lost both time  I need better items...this might take a few days!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *... Thusly, I now have many thugs.  *



don't forget to tell those people to click their own links and the links of the others in your 'project'. a bunch of those new links only had one soldier _after_ i clicked them


----------



## Darkness

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> don't forget to tell those people to click their own links and the links of the others in your 'project'. a bunch of those new links only had one soldier after i clicked them *



Most did, in fact, but I already clicked on several to bring them to 1. 
(Now I'm through with all of them, I think.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

http://www.funny.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=70

Up to date collected outwar links page! Plus, the other website I work for and our forums...come register and take a look!


----------



## Capellan

So, is it cheating if you all download this and install it?

It's an automated program to do the clicking for you 

It'll click on a link, wait six minutes, then click on the next.  Simply put all the links in the urllist.txt file, and away you go.

All the ENworld Outwar links are already in it.


Edit:  all kudos for this should go to Mantreus, from the CotRE game.  He's quite useful, at times 

Edit2:  file removed.  please see next page for new and improved WebClicka1.1


----------



## Sniktch

That's great, Capellan!  I was wondering how to do this myself, and I've run several unsuccessful searches on Google that just brought up other people's links  Tell Mantreus thanks and I'll let you know how it works out


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The webclicka...it is your friend!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

ah, well now it seems that after installing the autoclicker I can't actually access the Outwar page...

anyone know what the problem is likely to be?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

This is the error message I get, by the way:



> Warning: Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.5' (111) in /home/outwar.com/config.inc.php on line 25
> 
> Warning: MySQL Connection Failed: Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.5' (111) in /home/outwar.com/config.inc.php on line 25
> Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.5' (111)


----------



## Carnifex

It does =this from time to time. I think it means tehre's too much traffic on the server - in other words, its just plain old too busy...


----------



## Ashwyn

I got the same message just now.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Me, too.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *This is the error message I get, by the way:
> 
> *



i mentioned this problem earlier in the Hive...

now i'm getting this:

"Outwar.com will be down for the next few hours for database upgrades. Please bear with us."

...so they must know about the problem


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

IT'S BACK!

And Tallarn is up to 299 thugs...thanks guys!


----------



## Darkness

Hehe. I just brought you to 300!


----------



## Darkness

BTW, a lesson I just learned: When you have a lot of enemies, do _not_ buy a nano implant if doing so will bankrupt you.
'cause someone will attack you and the implant will be damaged and rendered useless.

Of course, it didn't happen to me; much the opposite. In fact, I just did this our friends semgilman and Scorpios.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey my fellow followers of the great horned rat,
What's this I saw in the hit list about a truce with Roady Dog's crew, the Assassains (sic). When was it supposed to begin? I ask, because FilthyKing and the farmer boys hit Charlarn really hard Saturday.


----------



## Carnifex

Darkness said:
			
		

> *BTW, a lesson I just learned: When you have a lot of enemies, do not buy a nano implant if doing so will bankrupt you.
> 'cause someone will attack you and the implant will be damaged and rendered useless.
> 
> Of course, it didn't happen to me; much the opposite. In fact, I just did this our friends semgilman and Scorpios.  *




Damn you beat me to it, thjat was what i was planning to do


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm up to 317! And have just bought my 4th crack house 

Such a shame that the round is nearly over...never mind, next round we shall be even better than this time!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Yahoo! $210,000 banked...hopefully by tomorrow I can buy a nano implant or similar


----------



## Capellan

From Mantreus:



> Web Clicka isn't actually clicking, it's connecting to the site, but the code behind the page is detecting web clicka as an IE frame (for some reason) and is only sending errors saying that it can't render the page in a frame.
> 
> The only way I can see around this is to embed a browser in Web Clicka, just making it invisible or something... You might want to let your friends know.




I presume this means that he is working on the problem


----------



## Capellan

New and improved WebClicka!  (ie it actually works - and you can see it do so)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

OK, got the new one working...have to say it looks good, and it means we can check how everyone is doing!

pass on my congratulations to your friend.

edit: woo hoo! bought first nano implant!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

OK, here is the complete list of URL's, as far as I can make out. If you copy and paste these into your urllist.txt file for the web clicker, that should get everybody at least one thug a day 

http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=504536
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=551739
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=561591
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=560656
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=557429
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=561393
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=560866
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=570895
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=569850
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=572196
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=572806
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=573317
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=576471
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=579029
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=358935
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=282534
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=369545
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=368021
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=369949
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=362457
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=367488
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=359059
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=372587
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=377959
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=375065
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=375091
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=378073
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=504001
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=475668
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=475728
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=462659
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=471335
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=510917
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=375218
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=353770
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=392807
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=476673
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=609352

Sorry no names attached...but rest assured, i think you're all there!


----------



## Carnifex

Could anyone slap down litnib for me (he's on the hit list). He's been stealing small amounts of money offme consistently, but I can't do much back because he's got some good offensive equipment to fend me off with


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Could anyone slap down litnib for me (he's on the hit list). He's been stealing small amounts of money offme consistently, but I can't do much back because he's got some good offensive equipment to fend me off with  *




If I can affect him, I will.


----------



## Dark Eternal

Ok, Tallarn conned me into joining under him, so I guess I'm in for the duration.  

Glad to help, actually.

Got the webclicker.  Got the url list.  Got my secret link.

Anything else I need to do?

Oh - speaking of secret links - if you want to add mine to the url list (and you do!) it's in my sig.  Twice.  

Thanks, and cha hua hua!

_Edit: Webclicker doesn't seem to work?  Guess I don't really need it.  I'll settle for manual clicking of Hivemind Outwar links for now.  _


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

To join the crew, you'll have to tell us what name you're using so we can invite you!


----------



## Dark Eternal

If you clicked the links in my sig, it shows you my name... are you not clicking me?  

j/k - my main one is Ahlydhian_Ironheart.  I also started another one called Blue_Oyster_Cult.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I had my auto clicker running earlier, so any attempt to click your name would have been useless.

You're up to 20 thugs already by the way, most impressive.

You should now be invited. Go to crew invitations when you log in, and click yes to us! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*Outwar News!*

from Shadow Gangster:

"Message: shall our clans be allies? so we dont attack each other? i wont attack anyone of you anymore okay? "

Now then, is he a wimp, and should we wipe him out, or is he OK, and we go after our other targets?

I'll ask him for some time.

Grrr...I can't attack him, he's too weak. someone else will have to pass the message.

I vote for finishing him off, myself.


----------



## Dark Eternal

I'd like to report that I have just reached the point where both of my characters are powerful enough to begin sniping at the weakest members of the clan's hit list.  

I know that it's a case of too little, too late - the round is nearly over.  However, I believe that it's never too late for a little bit of negative reinforcement.  

*vicious grin*

Therefore, I'm happy to be able to let you know that beginning as soon as late tonight, I will be able to begin puttiing some wicked smack-down on our most pathetic of enemies.  


Yours in battle and in victory -

~Dark Eternal


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Glad to hear it!

For the next round, I'll put you in my webclicker so that you can get at least one person a day...

I have some thoughts on tactics for getting more clicks, myself.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey all,
Are we keeping the old Hit List, or should new enemies find their way onto it? About the webclicker—Does it clean up after itself? Does it quit the browser, or will it leave all the windows up? It would be nice to leave it running, while I'm not there. Thanks.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The webclicker shuts itself down, however the popups don't  so when you come back you'll have to click them all off. It's no worry though, there are no auto installing jobs on there.

Hmmm...nearly the next round, all!

Sniktch, I presume you are going to take head honcho role again, if you want?


----------



## Sniktch

Doesn't really matter to me, Tallarn.  You can have it if you want it, but the easiest would be to leave the current crew intact as it should carry over to next round like it did last time.  I was going to leave everyone's rank as is anyway - no reason to demote anyone because a month passed.  I'm not sure but I think the highest rank gives you basically the same powers as I have - you can recruit, promote, etc. certainly.  Also note that in the 'Crew Profile' there is a 'Crew Forum' where you can leave messages - I just found it the other day (d'oh!)

Steve, we're not really shy about adding to the Hit List, and I've cleaned it up some recently.  I believe it will reset next round, though, giving us the opportunity to learn the gentle art of making enemies anew


----------



## Steve Jung

The new round has begun. There are a couple changes, so head to the front page. Chief among them is the addition of a rollplay league. In exchange for not competing for the prizes, the character is not reset every round. The two divisions (prize/no-prize) don't interact, though and the change is permanent.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Okay, so I threw myself into the ring this time around as a monster with Ashwynicus as my parent.  So how does that crew thing work again?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

don't forget to put up your link Dinkeldog, so you can get taller and more powerful when people click!


----------



## Sniktch

I'll have to look into the roleplay league, as I don't get nearly enough clicks to try for the prizes.  

Dinkeldog, what's your character's name and link?  I'll get you invited to the crew and add you to my webclicker


----------



## Dinkeldog

I (mis-)used my colossal mod power to put the link into the first post of the thread.  It's http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=670846 and my name is Dinkeldog.  I'm a monster, as if that would be a surprise to anyone.


----------



## Sniktch

Afer careful consideration, I've moved to the roleplay league.  I hope you all will come join me over there, but I'm tired of rebuilding my forces every month - I want to get big and stay big!  Dink, I see you're in the RP league, too.  We can form a new crew for that league as soon as one of us can afford a Crew HQ...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hell yeah I'll be in the roleplay league! As if I care about the prizes!

I've been using the auto clicker again today, and shall continue to do so!


----------



## Sniktch

Rock on.  Well, I suppose whoever makes the money first can form the new crew and start inviting members.  If its not me, make sure you invite Rat Bastard, Balderdash, and Stank Ho Slappa, as I've taken over the other two accounts due to player dropout.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

OK, I've started a new crew for us all! It's called (surprise!) The Hivemind!

Please post below your Outwar name so I can invite you...and remember, you must be registered to the ROLEPLAYING league otherwise you can't be invited!

Enjoy! I'm putting this up at ENWorld and randomlings boards, so hopefully everyone will see it...


----------



## Sniktch

I'm still Rat Bastard, Balderdash, and Stank Ho Slappa.  Please invite all 3 to the new crew


----------



## Dark Eternal

Ahlydhian_Ironheart and Blue_Oyster_Cult have joined the role-playing league!  Add me to the crew! 

And I'm clickin!  I'm clickin!

Nice to have you on board, Dinkel - I clicked ya!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *I'm still Rat Bastard, Balderdash, and Stank Ho Slappa.  Please invite all 3 to the new crew  *




Balderdash and Stank Ho Slappa are invited...I was looking for Sniktch, that's why I couldn't find you...duh. *slaps forehead*

If someone can do me a logo, once I can afford it I'll put it up!

Dark Eternal, just heading off to invite your two as well...EVERYONE'S WELCOME!


----------



## Ruined

*sigh*  I can't get the webclicka program to work. Is anyone running it on Win2K or XP?


----------



## Dark Eternal

Nor would it work for me.  I'm just trying to do the manual clicking thingie, instead - the error routine I got from the thing didn't look fixable.  (Not that I can recall offhand what it was.  But it sounded bad.)


----------



## Ruined

I got that it could not locate the MSINET.OCX file. I was going to manually register it, but I can't locate it on either system. *shrug*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

theRuinedOne said:
			
		

> **sigh*  I can't get the webclicka program to work. Is anyone running it on Win2K or XP? *




I'm running it on XP, and it works fine for me.

By the way, RuinedOne, I need your Outwar name if you want to join the crew! We're a bit short at the moment!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hee hee hee...take a look at my avatar! I'm using Beaker from the Muppets! BWAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Dark Eternal

Can everyone add my links to their webclickers?  I'm not getting any hits... an' a two-foot tall monster's not much fun.


http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=625646 
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=631721 

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey Tallarn,
Please add Kafitrar and Charlarn to the new crew.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *Hey Tallarn,
> Please add Kafitrar and Charlarn to the new crew. *




Done. Which one is your main guy and which the alternate, in terms of what rank you want them to be?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

hey y'all. i can't seem to download the webclicker (in Capellan's post above)

what am i doing wrong?   is there another version available?


----------



## Sniktch

Fidgit, I'm not having any trouble with it - I just downloaded it again to check.  However, if you want to e-mail me at sniktchNO2000@SPAMyahoo.com I'll send you a copy with all the URL's pre-loaded.


----------



## Ruined

Tallarn, I wasn't looking to start playing. I have too many other goof-off projects at work to start ruling the streets. If I had the patience for that, I'd probably start back Mudding at work.  

But I was going to install the clicker to give the posse some help. Hrm.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

OK we have two new crew members from who-knows-where 

My system is to attack people for 1 points worth and invite them in...I've got these two so far, and a couple of other attacks which I've defended against. I want to build a big crew! So if you attack anyone that isn't already in a crew, invite them to ours! The more the merrier!

Edit: 3 more crew members! We now have 17 people, and they're all larger than most of you guys...this is good for us, we now have more friends!


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey Tallarn,
Kafitrar is my main character. Charlarn is my minion.


----------



## Steve Jung

Errr.
Has anyone else had trouble getting onto the Outwar site? I haven't been able to get on from at least 0400 GMT to now 0900.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Yup, it seems to be...missing in action...at the moment. Drat.


----------



## Sniktch

Good, its not just me.  It still seems to be down this morning (8:45 AM EST)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Still off. Bleh.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

well, it's back up now --- with no 5 minute wait!?!

there's nothing under the 'announcement' on the outwar home page about it though....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

thanks for letting me know Fidgit! I managed to get in and bank all my various characters money...I don't have time to do attacks today, but everyone should know that we have a couple of new crew members, and that someone has us on their hit list...several of my smaller selves have crew hits on them. 

Well, we shall smite them!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

looks like the '5 minute rule' is back in effect today....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hee hee hee...Tallarn has nearly enough money for a Mac10! 

There shall be a-smiting party tonight, when I finally have time to play the game again!


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi Sniktch,
Charlarn's web link is wrong. It has "php?id=" isntead of the correct "php?x=." Thanks.


----------



## Sniktch

Hey Dinkeldog, are you gonna switch to the roleplay league??


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Good news everyone, I laid about me mightily last night with many attacks. Most of the people on our hit list got toasted 

There shall be more, but of course I have to build up power again.


----------



## Carnifex

I now have made myself a minion called Acrozatarim, please add his link to yer lists and build him up nice and strong 

Here it is:

http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=737565


----------



## Carnifex

Oh yeah, and please invite Acrozatarim to the crew too. Bolster our numbers!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

clicked his link and invited him!


----------



## Carnifex

Looks like Outwar is down at the moment...


----------



## Steve Jung

Outwars is back up. Does anyone else think the new ranking system lessens the need for X-ray goggles?

Edit: I almost had a friendly fire incident today. "lovinray" almost got pounded. BTW, do we communicate with the non-ENWorld members of the crew?


----------



## Sniktch

We need a sattelite system asap for better communication purposes.  I'm in contact w/ Shadow.gangster via e-mail but other than that I don't know.

I still want X-Ray goggles for evaluating people on the Hit List - they're basically the only ones I attack


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm working on getting the satellite system! Give me time, people, it's very expensive! 

I added a whole bunch of people to the hit list today, so enjoy taking cheap shots at them. Some of them are really tiny, so we can all beat on them without fear of reprisals 

Plus I've got pictures of all my underlings uploaded, so please take a flick through the profiles and enjoy.


----------



## Carnifex

For some odd reason someone keeps on removing xxkillrxx from the hitlist...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

That would be Sniktch! Apparently they're suing for peace, we're too much for them...

But if they keep attacking you, put them back on. But for now, leave it and we'll see.

How do you like all your new friends to attack, on the hitlist?  Fun, yeah?


----------



## Carnifex

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *That would be Sniktch! Apparently they're suing for peace, we're too much for them...
> 
> But if they keep attacking you, put them back on. But for now, leave it and we'll see.
> 
> How do you like all your new friends to attack, on the hitlist?  Fun, yeah? *




Ah, I see!  Someone shoulda told me, I gave xxkillrxx and xxxgabrielaxxx another whack each several hours ago 

The new fellas look like nice targets - but I need to get more thugs to be able to take on some of them... I've only got just under 30 thugs IIRC


----------



## Dinkeldog

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Hey Dinkeldog, are you gonna switch to the roleplay league?? *




Argh.  I thought I was.  Now I have to dig around the non-intuitive interface to find just where the switching button is.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Go to your menu screen, it should be up towards the top left corner. Definitely on the menu screen, though. Tell us when you've changed so we can invite you.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Thanks, Tallarn.  Here now.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just invited you to the crew, welcome aboard!


----------



## Dinkeldog

I hit some of the weaker ones on the hitlist.


----------



## Carnifex

Can people lay some serious smackdown on |2iC3M@//

Some of our other members have attacked him and he's taking it out on me, but the thing is he has slightly better equipment than I do so I can't beat him. If his stuff was damaged a bit I might get an edge though


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

he's either too big or too small for me to attack with any of my lot!

But I smacked around some other people...I now get 3 attacks/hour cos i bought some upgrades with points - well worth investing in!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

OK, these discussions should now be continued at this address:

http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=16

randomling has kindly created a forum for us to get on with all this discussion.  Please come and talk if you wish to join in the Outwar madness!


----------



## justinsluder

This is my monster http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=1484026


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Afraid those forums are being deleted on Saturday, as the Outwar craze has well and truly passed amongst the Hivemind. Sorry.


----------



## Ashwyn

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Afraid those forums are being deleted on Saturday, as the Outwar craze has well and truly passed amongst the Hivemind. Sorry.



I lost interest first!


----------

